# Problem trying to uninstall AVG free



## Shepherd (18 Nov 2010)

I need to uninstall AVG free anti-virus on my laptop but I keep getting the following error message: -
Severity: Error 
Error code: 0xE001D02B
Error message: AVG product not installed, uninstallation request ignored


How can this be when it comes up on the program list on the control panel? I would appreciate it if anyone could help. Thanks.


----------



## AlbacoreA (19 Nov 2010)

Try re-installing it then uninstalling it.


----------



## demoivre (19 Nov 2010)

Try  or AVG Remover tool.


----------



## ajapale (19 Nov 2010)

I have spent scores of fruitless hours trying to get rid of AVG free from my laptop.

Life is too short and in the end I just bough a cheap new lap top.

I would never go near AVG again. I have installed Microsoft security essentials on the new machine and it is working very well.


----------



## Shepherd (19 Nov 2010)

ajapale said:


> I have spent scores of fruitless hours trying to get rid of AVG free from my laptop.
> 
> Life is too short and in the end I just bough a cheap new lap top.
> 
> I would never go near AVG again. I have installed Microsoft security essentials on the new machine and it is working very well.



Hi ajapale,

I installed MSE last night also and so far so good but it does recommend that you uninstall any other antivirus programs on your system so I will have another go. Is there any downsides with MSE?? I really had no problems with AVG for the past 2 or 3 years.


----------



## Shepherd (19 Nov 2010)

demoivre said:


> Try  or AVG Remover tool.



Thanks Demoivre - I will try that now.


----------



## AlbacoreA (20 Nov 2010)

ajapale said:


> I have spent scores of fruitless hours trying to get rid of AVG free from my laptop.
> 
> Life is too short and in the end I just bough a cheap new lap top.
> 
> I would never go near AVG again. I have installed Microsoft security essentials on the new machine and it is working very well.



Thats just nonsense. Theres nothing so bad you can't uninstall it even manually using regedit. You could just even re-install windows. Buying a new laptop doesn't make any sense to fix that problem.


----------



## AlbacoreA (20 Nov 2010)

I switched from AVG to MSE mainly because AVG has become quite slow on older PC's. Also it seemed to have a lot more ads about the full version. I think the company changed hands a while back and that when these changes started to happen. 

My only issue with MSE, is that it gives a warning about the machine not being protected until it picks up the internet to check for updates. Which confuses some people, and is a bit daft on a latop which might not be connected all the time.


----------



## ajapale (20 Nov 2010)

AlbacoreA said:


> Thats just nonsense.



The laptop is over 5 years old (XP) and its perfect in all other respects. I now use it for non internet related activities.

If I can find the thread which detailed the hours of frustration I had trying to rid the machine of AVG and its various components (installers, updaters and unwanted ads etc) Ill post it here.

As you said some thing happened at AVG a couple of years ago and since then it has been a frustrating experience.

I find MS Secutity Essentials quiet good but it was Important to fully uninstall the Norton (or was it McAffee I cant remember) "_tease ware_" that came preinstalled.


----------



## ajapale (20 Nov 2010)

Shepherd said:


> Is there any downsides with MSE?



The only down side I experienced when I downloaded it is the that the down load process tries to "sneak in" some other microsoft product. Microsoft Essentials "Something or Other". It took me some time to realise that this had happened but it did prove easy to un install.


----------



## chasm (20 Nov 2010)

Shepherd said:


> I need to uninstall AVG free anti-virus on my laptop but I keep getting the following error message: -
> Severity: Error
> Error code: 0xE001D02B
> Error message: AVG product not installed, uninstallation request ignored
> ...



I took AVG off my PC last year, and had the same issue. I found that if you make sure avg  is up-to-date first, then uninstall it worked.


----------

